# Hours cut



## Billiejean91 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi I’ve been working at target almost 2 months. I have been getting pretty decent hours but I noticed on the weeks schedule august 2-august 8 I only have 17 hours. My hours were cut drastically. How can they expect someone to survive off 17 hours? Is this a time when target cuts hours or do they just not like me. Honest opinions needed


----------



## jenna (Jul 25, 2020)

My hours have been cut, too.  A few "chosen ones" are getting hours, the rest of us get cake.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 25, 2020)

Happens all the time. Check the swap shift board for extra hours - also let your TL and HR know that you are available if someone calls out or they want someone to come in early or stay later.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 25, 2020)

Lower sales, less hours. Some folks may get 4 hours or no hours in August.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 25, 2020)

This isn't happening now at my store, but it's not uncommon.  And when it does happen at my store, I won't be surprised.

You can talk to your TL about cross-training and pick up other shifts (cashiering, carts, filling in for DBOs on vacation).


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 25, 2020)

Lol i have 5. I've been told to hustle and pick up shifts... but there is no shifts to pickup.....


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 25, 2020)

I hear extra unemployment payments stop in July, I expect LOA’s to be ending.  Some stores hired a bunch of seasonals and then other tm’s returned from LOA - cutting the pie of hours available into more pieces. 
‘not sure if our team had cur in hours but I do know We are still interviewing and hiring. 
     Suggestion to you :  be reliable, work hard, cross train, let whoever makes your schedule know you are wish to work more.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 25, 2020)

I keep expecting my hours to be cut. Never happens. Work hard. Make yourself invaluable with whatever you're asked to do and you'll be scheduled.


----------



## JAShands (Jul 25, 2020)

August has the worst hours so far this year. With Back to School being the big sales driver during the month and kids not needing all of the normal school supplies throughout a lot of the country it makes sense. We just aren’t going to get the sales to support the workload.

Now having said that, we’ve been beating forecast just with originates sales consistently for months now. When flex hours drop in we usually share with other stores since most of our Team has the hours they want.

be willing to get called in or do the jobs nobody else wants to do. Talk to your TL or HR and let them know too! Also let your SETLs know they can call you if they need someone to cover a call out. Leadership doesn’t give enough appreciation to the TMs who get their hands dirty doing work like Cleaning or Carts, but they know who they can count on and make sure to protect their hours. Dependability matters!


----------



## jenna (Jul 26, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> I keep expecting my hours to be cut. Never happens. Work hard. Make yourself invaluable with whatever you're asked to do and you'll be scheduled.



Not me.  I would guess I am one of the top 2 DBOs.  My hours are still cut.


----------



## NKG (Jul 26, 2020)

Learn different work centers and pick up shifts. I know people give away cashier shifts at my store like its candy. Ask to be called if there's any call outs and pick up the phone when they call.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 26, 2020)

I would learn to do OPUs (Drive-Up) and Shipt.

The volume of those orders is always going to increase especially with Drive-Up having no minimum order size (which makes no sense to me).


----------



## DBZ (Jul 26, 2020)

Welcome to target


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 26, 2020)

I've let people know I want to work, that's met with a thank you we will see...  even other leaders , like you need a person to push a flat? I'm there, you need me for opu's? I'm there


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 26, 2020)

Freezer freezer freezer.  No one like the freezer offer to push and backstock in the freezer.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 27, 2020)

Also don't take any time off. Asking for day off is sure way to get the hours cut even if use your payed time off. At least at my shit store.


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 27, 2020)

Because I am the Dairy dbo, I need to be scheduled on certain days. Even when my hours are cut, I usually am allowed to stay to get the job done.


----------



## lucidtm (Jul 28, 2020)

For our store, early on in the month will always be tighter on hours. Once the month goes on they'll add more in if they have more to play with. They're always trying to give extra hours beyond what was scheduled in the last week or even the last 2 weeks. They might be extra cautious right now because if BTS shopping actually happens (I imagine depending on what your area's schools are doing in terms of COVID) they need to be prepared with extra hours for the foot traffic. 

Like others said, if you want your hours to maintain throughout the month look into getting cross-trained & make sure the ETL for that area knows ahead of time (our store's schedule is usually done by Wednesday and finalized/posted by Friday - sometimes Thursday evening). I'm generally in Beauty but also pick up shifts in Consumables, Fulfillment, Guest Advocate... literally wherever they want to schedule me. Some days I'm in Domestics, I've helped in the backroom. It really just depends on what they need. Basically I'm happy with anything that isn't cleaning lol. With so many on LOA, in my store, it seems like they're hurting the most for Guest Advocates.


----------

